# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  عدم اجرای برنامه های اندروید؟؟؟

## nilidelphi

با سلام 
من دلفی ایکس ای 5 رو نصب کردم
و یک پروژه فایرمانکی موبایل ایجاد کردم

کاره خاصی انجام ندادم فقط یک دکمه روی صفحه گذاشتم
وقتی پروژه رو اجرا میکنم کامپایل میشه ولی اجرا نمیشه و همون پنجره کوچک کامپایل روی صفحه باقی میمونه
آیا مثل "نرم افزار ایکیلیپس" باید برای اجرا چیزی رو ست کنیم؟ یا باید تنظیمات دیگری رو ست کنیم؟

ممنون میشم کمک کنید

----------


## 101101000

سلام
XE5 کامپایل میکنه اما برای ران کردن باید واست آندروید که خود دلفی داره نصب شده باشه.
Java SE Development Kit 7 خودش پنجره ای رو واسه ران کردن نرم افزارت بار میکنه.

قابل ذکره که سرعت کامپایل و ران شدن نرم افزار آندرویدیتون خعلی کمتره و مدت زمان بیشتری طول میکشه.

----------


## nilidelphi

دوست عزیز من jdk7 رو نصب کردم و بدرستی شبیه ساز اندروید  اجرا میشه(البته کمی کند) ولی.............
حالا یه مشکل دیگه دارم
یه برنامه ساده که فقط شامل یه دکمه هست رو اجرا میکنم بدرستی کامپایل میشه و اجرا میشه و برنامه رو به شبیه ساز میفرسته ولی شبیه ساز ارور میده  و میگه برنامه باید بسته بشه
مشکل از چی میتونه باشه؟

----------


## 101101000

متن ارور رو محبت کن...
در حالت عادی ران میشه و تو شبیه ساز شما میتونید تست کنید نرم افزار رو... من تو اجراش مشکلی ندارم باید دید اروری که میده چیه ؟؟؟
قابل ذکره که با رم زیر 8 و ویندوز 32 بیتی و Ultimate شبیه ساز کند کار میکنه.

----------


## 101101000

اگر ورژن XE6 رو نصب کنید و درایور گوشیتون هم نصب باشه خودکار روی گوشیتون ران میکنه و نیازه هم به Simulator نیست. این شبیه سازش هنوز به درستی کار نمیکنه.
 موفق باشید.

----------


## Emdad2001

سلام، من برنامه رو که اجرا میکنم برای بار اول رو موبایل اجرا میشه ولی همین پروژه رو دوباره اجرا کنم اجرا نمیشه برنامه رو نمایش نمیده نمیدوم اول فکر کردم شاید سمت موبایل مشکل داره موبایل رو هم عوض کردم ، ولی پروژه جدید که اجرا میکنم اینم مثل همون یک بار جرا میشه نمی دونم مشکل مال کجاست ؟!!!

----------


## 101101000

پروژه تون رو مد Release هستش؟؟؟ من با مد Debug این مشکل و  داشتم که با مد Release دیگه مشکلی نیست.

----------


## sobhan1990

سلام

من تازه برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی رو شروع کردم. از xe6 استفاده میکنم. یک برنامه ساده (یک دکمه و ادیت باکس) نوشتم وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم شبیه ساز اجرا میشه ولی برنامه در شبیه ساز نشون داده نمیشه.
عکس ارور رو ضمیمه کردم. کسی میدونه مشکل کجاست؟error.jpg

----------


## nice boy

> سلام
> 
> من تازه برنامه نویسی اندروید در دلفی رو شروع کردم. از xe6 استفاده میکنم. یک برنامه ساده (یک دکمه و ادیت باکس) نوشتم وقتی برنامه رو اجرا میکنم شبیه ساز اجرا میشه ولی برنامه در شبیه ساز نشون داده نمیشه.
> عکس ارور رو ضمیمه کردم. کسی میدونه مشکل کجاست؟


در لیست برنامه ها Project1 رو پیدا کنید و Uninstall کنید حالا مجددا برنامتون رو کامپایل کنید درست میشه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

سلام دوست عزیز در دلفی xe5 اگر هم شبیه سازی یا همون امولاتور باز شود برنامه رو اجرا می کند ولی قبل از اینکه از ان استفاده کنی برنامه را می بندد.
در دلفی xe6 هم که امولاتور به هیچ وجه باز نمی شود.
تنها راهی که شما دارید این استکه گوشی اندرویدی یا تبلتتون رو به کامپیوتر وصل کنید و فایل apk رو روی ان نصب کنید.
چند نکته حتما cpu گوشی یا تبلت شما باید معماری ان ARM باشد و برای دونستن ان می توانید در اینترنت سرچ کنید اگر cpu شما غیر از ARM باشد اصلا برنامه ای که نوشتید کار نمی کند :متفکر:

----------


## delphi77

سلام نه من گوشیم نصبه به کامپیوتر هم وصله. ولی وقتی اجرا می کنم ex6 هیچ اتفاقی نمی افته. کامپایل می کنه و بعد هیچ، فقط نگاه ):

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

خب ممکن است تنظیمات اجرا همزمان روی موبایل رو درست تنظیم نکرده باشید. کار پیچیده ای دارد. :اشتباه: 
نظر من این هست که فایل apk تولید شده را روی موبایل نصب کنید و اجرا کنید. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## delphi77

خب این کار پیچیده تنظیمات موبایل راهنمایی داره که انجامش بدیم.

----------

